# War time New World



## Kramai88 (Dec 29, 2019)

Before and after 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Excellent job on a gorgeous bike!!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2019)

Sweet! I kinda liked the Opaque Blue though. haha............. The earliest J serial on the list and I'd be interested in what the crank casting date is.


----------



## Miq (Dec 30, 2019)

Great job @Kramai88 !   Another beautiful war time BFG.  The blackout parts are sweet.  This bike is the earliest war time NW we’ve seen with the rear *single wire* mudguard stays.  Victory bike!


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice job! How did you remove the blue paint?


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 30, 2019)

@GTs58 the crank was stamped AS but no date. It was disappointing 
@fat tire trader I used graffiti remover to get the blue paint off. It worked pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 30, 2019)

My 43 Dayton G519, had red paint all over it. I used Goof Off Industrial Strength Graffiti Remover in a spray can. It worked well on my bike too.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 30, 2019)

Sweet salvage restoration. I love that maroon color on the War Era bikes

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

